# Solved: Unable to print Outlook calendar



## cometsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

The Administrative Assistant where I work is responsible for maintaining the calendar for our Director of Operations through Outlook. She has no trouble accessing his calendar, but she is unable to print it. The message she gets is, "The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart Outlook." She was able to print his calendar up until recently. Restarting Outlook has no effect. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WAJ0606 (Oct 10, 2007)

Does it occur with all printers? 

Have you done a repair install of Outlook?


----------



## cometsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

She has a personal printer on her desk and not attached to any other printer. Yes I have uninstalled the printer and reinstalled it. She has no problem when printing anything else, just the bosses calendar.


----------



## WAJ0606 (Oct 10, 2007)

So she can print her own calender without problems? 

I was referring to a repair install on Outlook, not the printer.


----------



## malvrich (Nov 19, 2007)

try doing help>detect and repair within outlook


----------



## cometsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Found the solution:

On the File menu, click Print > Page Setup
On the Format tab, clear the TaskPad check box
Click OK

The calendar now prints properly.


----------

